# Tips Not Available



## KCDriver (Jul 30, 2017)

So I’m a new driver in Kansas City. I had a PAX rate me and then she claimed her screen showed “Driver has not enabled tips” 
What is that about, is it just an excuse or is there a setting somewhere I should be looking at.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Scroll down the home screen in the app and look for the card on in app tipping.


----------



## KCDriver (Jul 30, 2017)

I don’t have that card, thoughts?


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

KCDriver said:


> So I'm a new driver in Kansas City. I had a PAX rate me and then she claimed her screen showed "Driver has not enabled tips"
> What is that about, is it just an excuse or is there a setting somewhere I should be looking at.


Hi and welcome to the forum,

This newbie link has a post regarding Uber's new Tipping that seems to answer your question.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/beginners-advice.149152/

You may like to check and contribute to your city sub forum.
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cities/
https://uberpeople.net/forums/Cities/


----------

